# Granddaddy purple



## Stone again! (Apr 20, 2011)

I traded a new Winchester lever action 30 30 for 3oz of some killer GDP today... It took my brother-in-law 3 hours to talk me into it because I was ok on smoke right now and I didn't really need it...  But I did the "one hit test" on it and after 3 hours I realized the high was still as intense as it was when I first smoked it... It is a very nice Indica high with out the lethargic laying on the couch drolling end of it... I decided to take 3 hits an hour ago to see if I would OD on it; and it is still a really nice high thats last a long, long time... I had some GDP from a dispensary about a month ago that wasn't near as good as this one... That just confirms the old saying whats in a name...


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2011)

I couldnt trade any of my guns for smoke.

1. My guns are relics
2. My smoke is probably better 


a 30/30!? i want i want...more then GDP lol


----------



## Stone again! (Apr 20, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I couldnt trade any of my guns for smoke.
> 
> 1. My guns are relics
> 2. My smoke is probably better
> ...


Well truth be told I have plenty more! 32 I think now?


----------



## the chef (Apr 20, 2011)

We still hang people for that down south!


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 25, 2011)

Stone again! said:
			
		

> I traded a new Winchester lever action 30 30 for 3oz of some killer GDP today... It took my brother-in-law 3 hours to talk me into it because I was ok on smoke right now and I didn't really need it...  But I did the "one hit test" on it and after 3 hours I realized the high was still as intense as it was when I first smoked it... It is a very nice Indica high with out the lethargic laying on the couch drolling end of it... I decided to take 3 hits an hour ago to see if I would OD on it; and it is still a really nice high thats last a long, long time... I had some GDP from a dispensary about a month ago that wasn't near as good as this one... That just confirms the old saying whats in a name...



Well atleast you didnt trade a Marlin 30/30


----------



## Stone again! (Apr 25, 2011)

Ranek Icewalker said:
			
		

> Well atleast you didnt trade a Marlin 30/30


I like this smoke so much I am trading my new Remington 1187 for 6 more OZ of the stuff today... Whats a stoner to do?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 30, 2011)

I traded a 1/4 oz for a JC HIGGENS Bolt action 12 guage at the Barter Fair in the Aenas Valley in tonasket, Wa. in 1977, I still have the gun,  Dude don't trade your **** for smoke.


----------



## jesuse (Apr 30, 2011)

5 years my way for a firearm not worth the risck for me im more a sord and hammer man must be cause im scottish ha yous guys a crazy out that way why use packing all the heat wher im from you buy a shooter you use it then you get rid of it


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 30, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I traded a 1/4 oz for a JC HIGGENS Bolt action 12 guage at the Barter Fair in the Aenas Valley in tonasket, Wa. in 1977, I still have the gun,  Dude don't trade your **** for smoke.


Good ol' barter fair!


----------



## Stone again! (May 1, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I traded a 1/4 oz for a JC HIGGENS Bolt action 12 guage at the Barter Fair in the Aenas Valley in tonasket, Wa. in 1977, I still have the gun,  Dude don't trade your **** for smoke.


I have had chronic back pain for 10 years now and I found out two months ago that MJ would eliminate it all together I have not been down since I smoked a lot of the stuff when I was a younger man and even went a year and a half twice in my life without ever coming down but I was not planning on spending the rest of my life getting high 
I seem to have collected more guns then I really ever needed and I have not been shooting in over two years because of my back so you can see were I am heading with this Its all about priorities, so I can stay out of pain and still have enough firearms to have a little fun  I really didnt sell anything that isnt that hard to get back Its not like it was my Python or my Anaconda   Hell! now I am just bragging


----------

